# DCSO New Boat!!!!



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2010)

New Dixie County Sheriff's Office Patrol/ Rescue/Recovery Boat.
27' Ameracat w/twin Evinrude ETEC 150's













Was delivered Wednesday. Launched at Steinhatchee & ran in some pretty rough seas. 

Performance is AWESOME!!!


----------



## milltown (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice looking boat.  Is Suwannee in Dixie County also?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 1, 2010)

It's always nice to know thereis one more boat available to help if needed. I see my favorite Marina in the background.


----------



## 4HAND (May 1, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, the town of Suwannee at the mouth of the Suwannee River is in Dixie Co.

The Sea Hag is pretty cool.

Maybe I'll run into some of ya'll on the bay.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 1, 2010)

4HAND said:


> Thanks. Yes, the town of Suwannee at the mouth of the Suwannee River is in Dixie Co.
> 
> The Sea Hag is pretty cool.
> 
> Maybe I'll run into some of ya'll on the bay.



Are you LEO there?


----------



## 4HAND (May 2, 2010)

Yes. Employed by the Dixie County Sheriff's Office.
That guy with the big old bald head behind the wheel in the pics is me.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Nice ride....


----------



## 4HAND (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. Spent all day yesterday doing training dives in the Suwannee River. I wasn't diving, I was operating the boat.The more I'm on it, the better I like it!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 4, 2010)

I hope you guys don't have to use it much. Of course with scallop season I'd like to see it more often, or in December when the river is flooded by boats who refuse to stay out of the channel.


----------



## 4HAND (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure we'll be around during scallop season.........
But December?! Man, that's deer season!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 5, 2010)

4hand said:


> i'm sure we'll be around during scallop season.........
> But december?! Man, that's deer season!!!!!!!!



lol.........


----------



## Jim C (Oct 7, 2010)

4HAND said:


> I'm sure we'll be around during scallop season.........
> But December?! Man, that's deer season!!!!!!!!



How's the new boat?  I was hop'n to see yall when we were out there scallop'n or in the river, but we only went south of the hatch a few times in the begining of the season.

I'll be gett'n the 31 AmeraCat.


----------

